#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: بازیابی اطلاعات هارد دوربین مدار بسته

## atorpat

سلام
دوستان برای بازایابی اطلاعات هارد دوربین مدار بسته چه نرم افزار هایی وجود داره؟
من با easeuse ریکاوری کردم فایل ها با پسوندswf ریکاوری یشن و برای اجرا مشکل دارم با swf payer و چندین نر افزار دیگه تست کردم اجرا نشدن.
در این مورد هم دوستان اگر راهنمایی بفرماین ممنون میشم.

----------

*mehran76gh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## reza_rojin

از برنامه diskdigger استفاده کن

----------

*raminhaqiqat*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------

